# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Is masturbatie sex?

## Pelgrim

Sex met een partner is in ieder geval heel iets anders! Daarbij hoort een geestelijke band te zijn! Samen het genot en alles delen. Zonder dat zie ik weinig verschil met masturbatie?

Dus vraag ik me af of masturbatie sex is? Hoe heerlijk het ook is met je piemel te spelen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik denk persoonlijk dat masturbatie wel bij het onderwerp seks hoort. Masturbatie kun je samen met elkaar doen maar ook alleen, niets mis mee toch ;-)

----------


## coffee

Masturbatie is het stimuleren van je eigen geslachtsdelen,met als doel een orgasme te krijgen

dus ja masturbatie is een onderdeel van seks.
WIl je er meer over weten,kan je het gewoon googlen (wikipedia).

----------


## marc20031966

Zijn er (nog) mannen die op latere leeftijd en met een relatie die al enige tijd is nog mastruberen?

----------


## oostende

Zeker en vast. 2 maal in de week. Waarom? Echtgenote passief.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Als je partner je masturbeert en klaar laat komen, ervaar je dat als seks of als iets anders (boek lezen bijv.)?

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ja,ik doe het geregeld zowel alleen als met anderen. Soms live, soms tijdens telefoonseks en soms voor de webcam met mijn vriendin. Ik begon op mijn 15 te masturberen en heb er nog niet genoeg van.

----------

